# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  المحدث محمد كامل بن مصطفى الطرابلسي

## أبو سفيان خالد

*الرحالة محمد بن عثمان الحشائشي التونسي (ت1912م):*
وصف درس الحديث في مسجد السوق بمدينة طرابلس بليبيا بقوله:
"وفي رمضان سنة (1313هـ/ 1895م)، دخلت جامع السوق داخل البلد، وهو جامع بهيج عليه رونق عظيم...إلى أن قال:
"وفي أحد أركان الجامع من الجهة القبلية وجدت العالم الفاضل النحرير المنعم، الشيخ محمد بن مصطفى، مفتي السادة الحنفية، يقرئ الحديث الشريف متن الشفا للقاضي عياض، وفيه حلة عظيمة من أعيان البلاد وغيرهم".(ص67).
وقد وصف كيفية إلقاء الدرس بطرابلس الغرب، بقوله عن الشيخ محمد كامل بن مصطفى:
"وهو على اسطبل من اللوح عالٍ على الأرض، بمقدار يسير تراه أعلى من جميع من دار به من السامعين، وهذه عادة جلوس المدرسين عندهم، .... إلى أن أتم درسه قبيل المغرب بساعة".  (ص68).

----------

